# Tournades Kitchen bouquet



## happyhippyheather (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a bottle which is embossed on the base with "TOURNADES KITCHEN BOUQUET". It was produced in a 3-part mold and appears to be sauce bottle. I have searched all over and can not find any more information as to contents and age. if anyone knows anything about this bottle, or company that would have manufactured it that would be great.
 Thank you (first time poster [])


----------



## youngpup (Feb 10, 2006)

If you could post a pic...I could do some research for you on it...and other people might recognize the bottle at sight...


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 10, 2006)

Its a fairly common food bottle. Its listed in Zumwalt's book. 
 Jules Touranade started making them in New York in 1887.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Heather, It's a common liquid flavour inhancer for meat. It's still made today and is still called Kitchen Bouquet. My mother-in-law swears by the stuff And my wife grew up with it. Must be pretty good to be around for over 100 years.


----------

